# Looking for best PSU for my Core i5 4570 and RX 480 PC



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2018)

So I have had the misfortune of watching my PC rebooting, whenever I attempted to play a game since 2 weeks. I created this thread to help me troubleshoot and I have found that it's the PSU which was the culprit.

The CX430 v2 PSU served me more than 5 years. But I think the decreasing efficiency is no longer sufficient for my mildly-beasty PC.

So I need to find the best PSU for my following rig, and maybe a futureproof one at that. Specs of my beast is following:


```
HP Pavillion 22XW Monitor (1080p)
Cooler Master E350N
WD 1 TB WD Blue
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts
Intel 3.2 GHz 4570 i5 (LGA 1150)
G.Skill DDR3 12 GB RAM
MSI H87M-G43 Mobo
MSI RX 480 4 GB GPU
Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB
```

*Research:*

I used two online power calculators. Result are in following images:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/a6CBNkD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xJSRdEz.png



As per both the calculators I would need atleast 510 watt PSU. But if I want to upgrade to a new graphic card in crossfire or a new single powerful single GPU, I would need around a 750 watt PSU.

Taking help from the latest posts on this thead Power Supply Suggestion Thread 2017 Q1 I think Corsair is the only way to go.

So I have shortlisted following PSUs:
*i.imgur.com/P6w5uyc.jpg

Google spreadsheet link: Vyom's New PSU (Jun 2018)

Calling all PSU pros for help! It's urgent. Crew 2 Open Beta is on the horizon and I can't game! :'(


----------



## billubakra (Jun 16, 2018)

Shaadi ke liye ladki dhoondne se pehle ki research jaroor share karna
@gta5


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Shaadi ke liye ladki dhoondne se pehle ki research jaroor share karna
> @gta5


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Shaadi ke liye ladki dhoondne se pehle ki research jaroor share karna
> @gta5


Ok. Might do that. Might not, depending on whether I feel lazy.
But pehle abhi to help karo.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2018)

Depends on budget & I don't think you would ever need a psu above 650W considering gfx card prices & upcoming models from nvidia.If you have the budget then RMx series is best followed by newer CX series but if you are spending above 5k then go for RMx series only(RM650x seems the best option).

P.S. why are you putting led monitor in psu calculator?you are not connecting it to psu(not that it is possible too).


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 17, 2018)

SLI/Crossfire is pointless in this day and age. Very few games support it. And Next gen cards would consume less power for the same performance. 550W should be sufficient.

CORSAIR SMPS RM550X - 550 WATT 80 PLUS GOLD CERTIFICATION FULLY MODULAR PSU


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Depends on budget & I don't think you would ever need a psu above 650W considering gfx card prices & upcoming models from nvidia.If you have the budget then RMx series is best followed by newer CX series but if you are spending above 5k then go for RMx series only(RM650x seems the best option).
> 
> P.S. why are you putting led monitor in psu calculator?you are not connecting it to psu(not that it is possible too).


Thanks for the suggestions. I will make the shortlist more short now.

The calculator asked me to choose the monitor. So I did. I was wondering that too. 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> SLI/Crossfire is pointless in this day and age. Very few games support it. And Next gen cards would consume less power for the same performance. 550W should be sufficient.
> 
> CORSAIR SMPS RM550X - 550 WATT 80 PLUS GOLD CERTIFICATION FULLY MODULAR PSU


If not crossfire, so you telling my RX 480 would be of no use? 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 17, 2018)

Vyom said:


> If not crossfire, so you telling my RX 480 would be of no use?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk



Yeah you will have to sell it.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Depends on budget & I don't think you would ever need a psu above 650W considering gfx card prices & upcoming models from nvidia.If you have the budget then RMx series is best followed by newer CX series but if you are spending above 5k then go for RMx series only(RM650x seems the best option).


The difference between CX and RMx series is as I am finding out, that CX is Bronze and RMx is Gold. Well, I am gravitating towards CX as the price difference is also huge. And I don't really need a fully modular PSU for the current build.

Does the Bronze and Gold have "too much" difference in terms of quality? I just want to run my "simple" RX 480 PC and not planning to overclock or something.

So will CX series would do? CX650? It's priced at Rs 6377 on Amazon.in while out of stock on MDcomputers.in. And I can get it in 2 days.
Compared to that the RM550X is Rs 7900 on mdcomputers.in but shipping will cost Rs 465 and I would receive it in 4 days. Price for RM550X is Rs 9449 on Amazon.in which is highly insane!


----------



## gta5 (Jun 18, 2018)

Atleast Try to get Corsair  TX 550m - 5.5k
Or TX 650m for 6 k
 Depending upon availability

The price difference is mostly for better internal components , thus longer life  which is why you get much longer warranty


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2018)

Wow! The warranty for TX series is 7 years! 

Corsair TX650 is avilable on mdcomputers.in for Rs 6,513 (after delivery charge of Rs 310 and payment gateway charge of Rs 128).
The same model is available in CostToCost (at Nehru Place) for Rs 7068.20.

I am gravitating towards Corsair TX650M now from mdcomputers.in. Just need to ask if they can really deliver in max 4 days!

Why and how is RMx series better than TX? They both are gold!

Update: Called mdcomputers.in They said they can really deliver in 3 days to Delhi. Even if it comes in 4 days, I am ok to buy from them.

Waiting also for @whitestar_999 inputs.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2018)

Corsair TX series is discontinued AFAIR. It was succeeded by the RM series. I think the TX series currently on online retailers are probably old stock. Don't know about warranty of these tho.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Corsair TX series is discontinued AFAIR. It was succeeded by the RM series. I think the TX series currently on online retailers are probably old stock. Don't know about warranty of these tho.


Can you check if this is old stock?
CORSAIR SMPS TX650M - 650 WATT 80 PLUS GOLD CERTIFICATION SEMI MODULAR PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2018)

From what I can see on the web, Corsair decided to bring back the TX series last year. I am sure I read somewhere that it was discontinued before that. Therefore, the available TX series are probably new models.

But why not go for Seasonic? I find that this is much better than Corsair in terms of performance.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> But why not go for Seasonic? I find that this is much better than Corsair in terms of performance.


Because of this post: CORSAIR SMPS TX650M - 650 WATT 80 PLUS GOLD CERTIFICATION SEMI MODULAR PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC
Here the poster concluded that Corsair pretty much have monopoly in the market. I don't want to take any "chance". If Corsair has good models, and if it provides 7 years (!) then there's no reason not to buy it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2018)

Seasonic latest models are not available in India,only old discontinued/soon to be discontinued models are available so no point spending money on them. Also not sure but I think old corsair TX series was Bronze certified but the new TXm series is Gold certified.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2018)

So that settles it then. Verdict is out. I am going for...

TX650M


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2018)

Good choice!  @ithehappy bought same model 2 weeks back from vedant so may be you can ask him for any more query or his experience.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Seasonic latest models are not available in India,only old discontinued/soon to be discontinued models are available so no point spending money on them. Also not sure but I think old corsair TX series was Bronze certified but the new TXm series is Gold certified.


Yes, my old TX650M was 80+ Bronze before it went defunct. I bought Seasonic 80+ Gold after that though.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 18, 2018)

CX:
- 5 yrs warranty
- non modular
- hold up fails ATX spec
- 80+ Bronze efficiency
- Chinese caps present (less lifespan)
- sleeve bearing fan (less lifespan compared to TXM, RMx)


TXM:
- 7 yrs warranty
- semi modular
- all japanese caps
- hold up fails ATX spec
- 80+ Gold efficiency


RMx
- 10 yrs warranty
- fully modular
- all japanese caps
- hold up much longer than ATX spec
- 80+ Gold efficiency
- Quieter than CX and TXM


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2018)

^^For CX series do both variants(CWT & GW) have Chinese caps?


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 18, 2018)

^Yes.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks everyone for making me decide on a PSU. I would go ahead and order the PSU now, in hope that it reaches me in 3-4 days, in time for Open Beta of Crew 2. 

(One more Chinese thing that I abandoned  )


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 18, 2018)

^ The PSUs are still made in China/Taiwan


----------



## billubakra (Jun 19, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Thanks everyone for making me decide on a PSU. I would go ahead and order the PSU now, in hope that it reaches me in 3-4 days, in time for Open Beta of Crew 2.
> 
> (One more Chinese thing that I abandoned  )


Ab ladki dhoondh fatafat and ask us for reviews ha ha


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2018)

So I was able to order the PSU yesterday and today it got delivered. 2 days delivery from Kolkata! 
But when I tried to replicate the issue one last time, I was not able to. Old PSU is now working!

Posted here:My Core i5, RX 480 PC rebooting when starting game, looks like PSU is culprit


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2018)

So in the end, even though I wasn't able to replicate the issue, I decided to remove the CX 430 V2 on the belief that it was dying.
Now my PC have TX 650M, ready to take a few more hardware upgrades in future.

Here's the pic of the PSU to close this thread.

*i.imgur.com/L7G86uO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ztXC5Sk.jpg

*Kitten for scale. xD*


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 25, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Good choice!  @ithehappy bought same model 2 weeks back from vedant so may be you can ask him for any more query or his experience.


I can't say about its performance really LoL, but its working all smooth, as it should. However I don't think I like this modular thingy. I mean with my old non-modular one my cable management was pretty good, but with this new semi-modular thing I just couldn't manage anywhere near the good cable management. For example the PCI-E cables come with additional attachment (for SLI I am sure) and that is neither too short nor too long to route through the rear side of the cabinet, so it stays in front with all components, really annoying to be honest. For sure I am not gonna look into this modular hype for my next PSU, whenever the day might come.

*photos.app.goo.gl/rLWzGBa15BLPCLg69


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2018)

The point of modular is not to attach cables which you don't need. But the existing cables are bound to be a problem be it in a modular or non modular. It's just that you got a PSU with cables that "was not the appropriate length for your requirement".

Edit: I think I didn't get point for the extra attachment that you get with PCIe for SLI. That should have been modular too.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 25, 2018)

ithehappy said:


> I can't say about its performance really LoL, but its working all smooth, as it should. However I don't think I like this modular thingy. I mean with my old non-modular one my cable management was pretty good, but with this new semi-modular thing I just couldn't manage anywhere near the good cable management. For example the PCI-E cables come with additional attachment (for SLI I am sure) and that is neither too short nor too long to route through the rear side of the cabinet, so it stays in front with all components, really annoying to be honest. For sure I am not gonna look into this modular hype for my next PSU, whenever the day might come.
> 
> *photos.app.goo.gl/rLWzGBa15BLPCLg69



The cabinet does not have a vent in the bottom? The PSU fan should be facing downwards.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 29, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> The cabinet does not have a vent in the bottom? The PSU fan should be facing downwards.


Lol of course it has. But the gap between the fan and floor wouldn't even be 1-inch, so faced it upwards this time around. All my previous setups had the PSU fan downwards.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 29, 2018)

Vyom said:


> So in the end, even though I wasn't able to replicate the issue, I decided to remove the CX 430 V2 on the belief that it was dying.
> Now my PC have TX 650M, ready to take a few more hardware upgrades in future.
> 
> Here's the pic of the PSU to close this thread.
> ...



Nice pussy


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 29, 2018)

ithehappy said:


> Lol of course it has. But the gap between the fan and floor wouldn't even be 1-inch, so faced it upwards this time around. All my previous setups had the PSU fan downwards.



A gap of even 1cm is enough as long as nothing is blocking the vent. Your current setup is actually worse for cooling. Also your issue with cable length is partially because the PSU is installed upside down. The cables would be closer to the back if installed the correct way.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 30, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> A gap of even 1cm is enough as long as nothing is blocking the vent. Your current setup is actually worse for cooling. Also your issue with cable length is partially because the PSU is installed upside down. The cables would be closer to the back if installed the correct way.


How my current system is 'worse' for cooling? Please explain. I asked on another forum before installing it, they advised to place the fan upwards!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 30, 2018)

Hot air from PSU is blowing inwards towards your other components ? Especially directly towards your GPU ?


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 30, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Hot air from PSU is blowing inwards towards your other components ? Especially directly towards your GPU ?


That GPU thing was the first I worried about. But the PSU fan is an intake one right? I mean it sucks air from outside? In that case it would be better indeed to place it downwards, as it will be able to suck the cold air of outside and remain cool. Facing the fan upwards will force it to suck the hot air from within the cabinet. And the inside of the cabinet will be pretty hot in typical Indian summer, goes without saying.

The folks on another forum said if the ground clearance is less than 1-inch from the PSU then better face it upwards.

Please mention if it's an intake fan or exhaust, if it's intake I think it's better to place it downwards, even with poor ground clearance it'll be able to suck the outside air. But if it's exhaust then no way I'm putting it downwards, as the hot air will simply bounce back from my cemented floor and goes right back into the PSU.

Do advise.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 30, 2018)

It's an intake fan.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 30, 2018)

Good article:
Power Supply: Mounting Location And Chassis Selection  - How To: Properly Plan And Pick Parts For An Air-Cooled PC, Part 1


----------



## billubakra (Jul 1, 2018)

ithehappy said:


> That GPU thing was the first I worried about. But the PSU fan is an intake one right? I mean it sucks air from outside? In that case it would be better indeed to place it downwards, as it will be able to suck the cold air of outside and remain cool. Facing the fan upwards will force it to suck the hot air from within the cabinet. And the inside of the cabinet will be pretty hot in typical Indian summer, goes without saying.
> 
> The folks on another forum said if the ground clearance is less than 1-inch from the PSU then better face it upwards.
> 
> ...


@gta5 @whitestar_999


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2018)

Usually psu fan is intake & as such placing the fan downwards helps in keeping psu cool by sucking air from below.I think some old psu years ago used to have exhaust fan type.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 4, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Usually psu fan is intake & as such placing the fan downwards helps in keeping psu cool by sucking air from below.I think some old psu years ago used to have exhaust fan type.


Thanks. Could you please confirm that the fan on the Corsair TX650M is an intake one? 

I'll in that case flip it over LoL. No need to straighten the cables right, cause it's a massive PITA to remove cables from all components and then reroute and re-attach them.


----------



## chetansha (Jul 4, 2018)

Yes it is intake one. I also was under assumption it was blow out until xome one pointrd it out and I checked on many forums 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 4, 2018)

Like I said by default a fan in psu us supposed to be intake only,some rare model may have exhaust fan but I have yet to see it in any recent or popular psu.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 5, 2018)

It seems Tx650m is available at MD for only Rs 6000 now-this fills me with a bit of a regret about getting a tx 550m for 5.5k earlier this year(back then tx 650m was priced at around 6500 if i remember correctly)-had i known that the price of tx650m would drop so soon then i would have probably held off buying the tx550 and bought 650m once its cost reduced.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2018)

It's Rs 6000 but cost me around Rs 6.5k with shipping and internet charges.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 5, 2018)

Vyom said:


> It's Rs 6000 but cost me around Rs 6.5k with shipping and internet charges.


Internet charges?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Internet charges?


Yes. 2% extra. Here's the breakdown:
*
Cost of TX650M (A):* Rs.6,075
*Delivery Charges (B):* Rs.310
*Payment Gateway Charges (on A+B):* Rs.128
*Total (A+B+C):* Rs.6,513


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 5, 2018)

Vyom said:


> It's Rs 6000 but cost me around Rs 6.5k with shipping and internet charges.


Well that wouldn't have been an issue as i would have bought it directly from their store in kolkata.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 5, 2018)

TX550M is more than enough for 1060/1070 & similar cards.Getting TX650M is worth it if you plan on overclocking.Even if price difference is a few hundred rupees you are not missing anything by getting 550M for a non-OC system.


----------

